# Out of favour with the fickle Dice Gods...



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

_What is the most unlucky experience you have had in Warhammer Fantasy?
_
Hi all,

I had a game yesterday that just goes to prove, Dice Gods are vindictive and have a wicked sense of humour! It was the second in a series of two games, the first game was riddled with good luck, lovely dice rolls and bad luck by my opponent.

The second game started fine, opponent makes a few outrageously good guesses with his artillery, but that's cool. On to my magic phase first spell, snake eyes, miscast. Nevermind on to the miscast table, snake eyes (the chances of which are 1 in 1296). Crap.

Needless to say the shaman goes bang killing all 5 models in BtB and taking a load more with him across the army. Rather cautiously I roll the next shaman's spell, snake eyes, miscast. Joking about my poor luck at this point I proceed to roll the miscast table result and can hardly believe my eyes as another snake eyes appears.

By this point a fair crowd has gathered to watch as yet another shaman explodes killing 5 more models in BtB and a bunch more across the army. By the time it got to rolling panic tests my opponent was buying me a beer for being a good sport! 

Anyway, aside from the ridiculously short odds of that occuring, what is your most unlucky experience?


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I played a game with HE and WE versus VC. My friend, the WE player, had some nasty luck with his two spellweavers.

In two turns, he miscast three times. Three. All of which allowed the other player to cast one of his own spells. This lead to Spirit Hosts popping up all over the battlefield. Ugh.

Later on, in the same battle, a single zombie managed to wound a Treekin. The VC player rolled a five and a six. The WE player failed all saves, and was quite embarrassed. That lone zombie will go down in the annals of Vampire history indeed.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Though I'm barely gettin use to the game, My Chosen do nothing (waitin for a TK scorpion to tunnel out) they clean them up then where if came up to some other unit and a tomb king, he caused fear and my guys fail and get ran down by those dam budgies.  the onetime I really didn't need it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

3 Dragon Ogres charging 10 Waywatchers. Took 3 wounds, failed 2 saves from Stand and Shoot, then I killed 2 in base contact, and in return took 6 wounds, failing all saves. So that's 2 four wound, T5 creatures dead to a stand and shoot with Str 3 bows, and Str 3 attacks. Bastards.


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

Treeman failed to wound 5 dark elf crossbowmen took a wound and ran away to be chased down to death.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

At present my choas knight unit is not in favour, as the last 2 games the horrid conrad has end up burchering them even throw they charaged.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

2 years ago I pulled of this(playing borrowed Empire): Missfire - 1, Missfire - 1, Missfire - 1. Blew up Greatcannon, Greatcannon and finally Hellblaster on 6 consecutive dice rolls:angry:
Have probably done worse sometime, cant recall anything atm though. I have thrown all my dice in the garbage-can during game 2 times at tournies, exscused myself and gone to buy new dice. Thats generally a sign that tells of _really_ bad rolls

Ive managed all kinds of weird rolls troughout the years, but the worst thing Ive seen is this: 
6th ed, a charriot has overrun(thanks to insanely good rolls in its CC) into a Skink Priest, the Lizardmen player waves goodbye to the Skink and casts his last "second sign". The Skink misscasts, rolls something(normally) bad and takes a S10 hit, but as does all in B2B, and Fantasy players know what happens to a Charrior thats wounded by a S10 hit...:scare:


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Aren't the chances of snake eyes 1/36?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

NecronCowboy said:


> Aren't the chances of snake eyes 1/36?


Indeed, but unless my maths is way out, the chances of four 1s is 1/1296, I didn't bother working out the odds of two lots of four in a row since there were other dice in the middle, but I would imagine it is a suitably large number.


----------



## Garrowan5th (Jan 21, 2009)

Unit of 23 Warriors of Chaos w. sorcerer fail Terror test (damn it!!) and run away from a carnosaur. Next turn, fail to rally (oon a nine) and are subsequently charge by skinks.......I then roll a 3 for flee distance, and lose the unit without a single casualty......

That compares with next game. Same unit(yes, the very same) fails terror from a dragon......and runs, but survives. So, If an rally, he will charge me, I have to challenge, best overkill he can get is five, so I win on static combat res. Do I rally....no.
Do I flee off the table, without taking a wound.......yes.............:scare:

See, Goddess Fate (Goddess of soldier and dice rolls) keeps you safe and lucky. Until she gets bored or you annoy her. Then she forsakes you.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The other thing which has happend is my first game with my nurgle sorcer misscast on first turn get a s4 hit get wounded then second turn geting another misscast this time a s8 hit, which reasulted in death.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

getting a unit of bloodletters shot up by repeater crossbows. shot down to the very last daemon. the unit was 20 strong at first. I failed EVERY ward save!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Double Hellcannon List, when they originally came out. Good fun. Then they went haywire. Killed Archaon with their Misfires, causing wounds on all Wizards =D.

Then the proceeded to get munchies on the Chaos Dwarf Crew, and finished the game by chowing down on some Wood Elf Wild Riders.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't blame the dice gods for any of my failures (they don't take the critism that well) as I usually roll above average. The only dice that I have no joy with is the scatter dice.
If there is even the smallest chance of scattering onto my own troops or open space then this will happen although perversely the artillery dice with numbers loves me, I have rolled 28 on 3 dice twice in a row for my hellblasters more times than I can remember and unit of 3 leadbealchers can reasonably be expected to score in the high twenties 4 out of 5 times.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Worst for me was the first time I went up against a Dwarf gunline with my Tomb Kings. Failed every single save I may have had, failed to get off a single spell in 2 turns thanks to abysmally low rolls and his insane amount of dispel dice, and never once got into combat. Dead to a man in 2 turns, maybe 2.5. My Kings have been on the shelf ever since


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

:laugh: That's just bad luck, mate; you shouldn't have let it make you shelve the army. It would've all been made worthwhile when you played the next game and had a pair of Tomb Scorpions munch through his artillery line, then plowed into his Hammerers with a functionally immortal Tomb King in a massive unit of self-reviving Skellies. Big fun.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, I actually shelved them mainly for two reasons: first and most important, the new chaos armybook came out with some staggeringly nice models and being a Chaos player, well it was meant to be, and second, I am going to wait until the next TK armybook comes out before I bother to finish converting/painting the Kings as you just KNOW the new book will poochscrew anything I make right now.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You're likely to be waiting a couple of years. You'll never go wrong with making more Bowmen though. Sure, BS2, but never hit on worse than a 5. Almost as good as Elven Archers.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

squeek said:


> Indeed, but unless my maths is way out, the chances of four 1s is 1/1296...


Id say its very much accurate (6*6*6*6) just keep adding *6's for each dice you add and youre safe


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, my Dark Riders and Harpies are notorious for moving 3-5 inches in their flee and pursuit rolls, but the award for most maligned by the dice gods goes to my Cold One Knights. We were playing a game where the board was divided in the middle by a gorge, with a large bridge to separate our forces from each other (and sadly, I was up against a gunline army, so the deck was stacked against me to begin with). My Cold One Knights decided to be stupid 3 turns in a row and march directly into the gorge, to their death. Fun times! :laugh:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

My ironbreakers once failed 7 2+ saves in one turn, but my thunderes have on seperate occasions chased down and caught dark and wild riders. my hammerers have also caught a beastman chariot as well. My massed artilary also killed a dark dragon and reduced the DE lord to one wound in one turn. but my organ gun blew up the first time i used it, and since then eithers rolls very high for its shots or very low. so it prety much evens out. Depends rether or not i rember the ritual scrafice to the dice gods.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

any time I play this guy at my local the dice gods punished my take the last game for instance I failed 4 Ld test with my greatswords


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

Once I flanked a unit of 20 orc boys, I flanked him on BOTH sides and in the front with Ironguts and fully upgraded bulls, I did a total of 0 wounds, he killed 2 bulls and 1 Irongut, all my units went running, and two of them ran into my other units setting off a series of fleeing reactions.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Couple of weeks ago a friend's DE sorceress miscast 3 times in a row. First with 4 dice, then 3, then to be on the "safe side", 2. Amazed that she didn't blow herself up to be honest.

Last week a friend and his great cannon managed to scatter *every* *single* *shot* over a unit of 25 WoC Marauders. Had to feel bad for the man, even more so 'cause he was on my team


----------

